# [Wet Thumb Forum]-My 36g *56k beware*



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

What do you guys think? Its real hard to get a good photo...










36gal planted, 110w, DIY CO2, Eheim 2213, Eco-complete mix


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

What do you guys think? Its real hard to get a good photo...










36gal planted, 110w, DIY CO2, Eheim 2213, Eco-complete mix


----------



## Lukara (Feb 14, 2003)

Wow, very nice tank! Congratulations









50 gal planted tank, pressurized CO2, 3.2 wpg, gravel/Terralit 60/40 substrate, Hagen 304 Fluval filter, Tetratec UV 5watts, GH=3,KH=6,PH=6.9


----------



## Slappy (Mar 2, 2003)

Looks great, man. Nice, healthy looking plants there.


----------



## brbarkey (Nov 17, 2004)

great tank!! What is the plant in the front left corner fo the tank?


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

Thanks for the great comments.

brbarkey - the plant in the front left corner is Microcopia minima (i think?) Here's a link to some close up pictures...

http://www.brooklynpixelpushers.com/fishtank/

> drew

36gal planted, 110w, DIY CO2, Eheim 2213, Eco-complete mix


----------



## tsunami06 (Feb 6, 2003)

Yep. Looks like Microcarpaea minima.









Carlos

-------------------------
"If you hear a voice within you say 'you cannot paint,' then by all means paint, and that voice will be silenced." -- Van Gogh


----------



## drewz (May 4, 2004)

Carlos the submerged growth looks just like the pic you posted on a plant id thread I posted. Thanks for the info.

36gal planted, 110w, DIY CO2, Eheim 2213, Eco-complete mix


----------

